# Solved: Best all in one printer?



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a new printer. It would be convenient to make copies too. So I suppose an all-in-one is the way to go. I've always used HPs and been happy with them. But I haven't bought a new printer in maybe 6 years so I'm wondering, is there any one that's better? I sometimes wonder about Canons. 
I'm going to want something with good speed - this will mainly be used for printing photos though. So something with great photo quality is important.
I also don't wanna spend an arm and a leg on ink. I read so many things about people using Kodak printers because of their ridiculously cheap ink. But are their printers _that_ good? 
Any thoughts or opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

got rid of my HP after they told me to disable my AV to get the scanner to work. Ended up going with an Epson, about 20 bucks cheaper, and have loved it since. Had it about 4 years now.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Eh. Never was a big Epson fan. I will likely rarely ever use the scanner.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, it was just my opinion........


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Indeed it was


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Have a love hate relationship with HP, but having said that, I have four HP's and one C88 Epson. Most happy with the PhotoSmart that prints directly to CD/DVD's and 8500 Pro that I use mostly to make manuals for customers on equipment sold to them. I also service a couple of HP's for neighbors.

My Canon's over the years have gone south at unexpected times, but then so have some of my HP's over the years, so I'd still buy a Canon, but it would have to be one heck of a lot cheaper than an HP, peaches to peaches. The HP's I have range from about 9 years old (1220 wide format) and 8500 pro which is just a couple years old. Had some problems with the latter, but HP aired me no charge a replacement brand spanking new unit and pretty much dissolved my hate for HP mentioned at the beginning.

They have even cut me some deals on ink cartridges (20% off) plus free overnight shipping (they give this to anyone that buys a lot of ink, which I do). So far they have been cheaper than local sources (even with tax, Costco, Sam's, Office Depot, etc.) I tried some of the remans that were cheaper, but had so many problems from so many different sources, finally gave up and stay with OEM now - EXCEPT on the Epsom - the remans are just too cheap vs. any other source - even if problematic at times (local source - Inksell.com about 10 minutes from Home/Office).

Guess I'm leaning HP, although the Epson C88+ is used more than any single printer - but that's all it does and it's my main office printer for invoices, spreadsheets, etc.

Edit:
As for photo's - I don't do a lot, but would say the PhotoSmart is a mite better than the 8500 Pro. Both have individual black and color cartrdges and the PhotoSmart also has a photo-black cartridge. I use the XL cartridges on both these machines.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Wino. :up:

It is hard to shy away from HP. They have served me well for so many years. 

Appreciate all your input


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Being partial to HPs and not needing an expensive one ... I'd probably go with the HP 5514
When I installed it, I would only install the Basic Drivers and not the whole HP Image Zone.
Irfanview can run the scanner easier that using HP's software.

You can also get the XL cartridges .. About 4 times the ink for twice the price ..
And the InkTec Refill Kits if you want to refill them yourself.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice looking printer. Thanks Noyb.

:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Inktec has good Tutorials if you want to refill them yourself .. One Example for the 5514


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I never tried refilling them myself but that looks pretty easy and straight forward.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's a little problem in that you loose the Ink Level "Fuel Gauge" .. after the first refill ..
And like the tank in your car .. It's best to top it off before it runs empty


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I use to refill. It took one cartridge that linked to stop me from sucking eggs. I don't think I ever saw such a big mess in one small area in my life that was so difficult to clean up. That ended my venture into saving money by refilling.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I learned the hard way ... Now I refill mine on a Cookie Sheet near a water supply to catch and clean any mess.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL. Learn new tips everyday :up:


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Noyb said:


> I learned the hard way ... Now I refill mine on a Cookie Sheet near a water supply to catch and clean any mess.


My leak was inside my printer. Like to have never got it cleaned out (not sure I ever did), but it's someone else's problem now - I gave it away.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

The more I read about that HP, the more I like it. I'll probably wait until we move into the new house - which will hopefully be within the next two weeks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I could use some suggestions for a printer for my sister-in-law as well. When I worked at Staples a few years ago, I sold her a really nice HP. It prints great photos, I mean really great photos (which was what she cared about most). It never seemed to play well with her laptop though. (it is kinda a POS w/ Vista, but she refuses to get a new laptop) and she blames all the problems on the printer. In all honesty, I bet if I wiped out her laptop and started fresh, and reinstalled the printer, it would work fine. But she won't let me do that. Her and her husband just purely blame the printer (and not...ya know...user error ) So, they'd like a new printer but are like not HP! they suck! (it's not HP. It's them.) But whatever...they are leaning towards Canon and I just don't really have the experience with Canon printers.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Been awhile since I've had a Canon, so no help there. In any case, whatever printer brand, if for photo's primarily I'd get one that has individual cartridges for all black(s) and color(s). I had thought about a Kodak based on their "inexpensive" ink spiel - glad I didn't since they are getting out of the business and may cease to exist at all.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Wino. Their present HP does have the individual cartridges. They considered Kodak too, especially for their inexpensive inks...but I've always wondered what the catch was. I was unaware they were getting out of the business. Interesting! I would rather they just pick out their own printer. If I pick one and they hate it, I can see that coming back to me. Just hearing them complain about their current printer is enough. Because apparently I manufactured it? LOL.


----------



## your-hi-tech-guy (Feb 26, 2012)

I get emails from www.buy.com with some really good deals.
One recent one was for a wireless Kodak all-in-one. They have lowest cost per page ink cost.
Kodak is getting out of camera business. Getting a printer from them may be a risk if no one will make ink cartridges for it in future.

However, you can't beat per page cost of laser for black and white. I rarely print photos. 
Either way, I'd recommend going wireless. Even if you may not need it now, it's bound to come in handy with a futue smartphone or tablet sure to be in your future.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh I absolutely want wireless  

We have laptops, plus I like that the HP can print from the iPad, iPhone, etc.


----------

